# hi all



## lola (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello everyone! I have just gotten my first mantid  A friend gave it to me so I am going to read everyhting on here I can to make sure I get everything right!!


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 2, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi ya!


----------



## Ian (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Lola


----------

